# need to get bsnl (kerala) caller tune codes, or the resources -reg



## mobileman (Jun 6, 2007)

dear,

  well, i m interested to get the bsnl(kerala) caller tunes codes of latest songs or even the sources frm wh site, i can get.

pls help me in this matter

thanks in advance

mobileman


----------



## akadiyodi (Sep 27, 2007)

I Want Bsnl Collar Tunes Code

need to get bsnl (kerala) caller tune codes


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^+1
Me too.(West Bengal)


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 29, 2007)

*124.30.116.154:9000/opencms/opencms/WEB/bsnltunes.jsp?path=/Kerala/

and

*www.keralatelecom.com/teleNEWS/mobonamclips1687.pdf

I guess these works for Kerala Circle only


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 31, 2007)

How can i get bsnl caller tunes in Uttrakhand??


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 9, 2008)

Finallly gt a  way out...U need to dial 546!
The service is quite costly though!


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it's about Rs. 30 per month


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 10, 2008)

But whn u select the tone..Thy charge u around 6rs/min....
Thts a hell lot of money!


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't call 746. SMS the code


----------



## nivu (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello!

         I need a list of Bsnl caller tune codes for latest movies. Please send it or tell me the link which belongs to it. Thanks!


----------



## sreesree (Jul 14, 2010)

may i get bsnl caller tone code list


----------

